# جثسيما نــــــى ....(ملف خاص ) بمناسبة آسبوع الآم



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2010)

*ما هو بستان جثسيمانى؟ (مت 26 :36 )
وهل هناك نبؤه عن بستان جثيمانى فى العهد القديم ؟







*
+ هو المكان الذى صلى فيه السيد المسيح ثلاث مرات " وإذ كان فى جهاد كان يصلى بأشد لجاجة وصار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض ثم قام من الصلاة وجاء إلى تلاميذه فوجدهمنيامآ من الحزن " 
( لو 22 : 44 - 45 )وبينما هو يتكلم مع تلاميذه جاء جمع غفيرويهوذا يتقدمهم ودنا من يسوع ليقبله وقال له يسوع أبقبلة تسلم ابن الإنسان وهكذا أسلم يهوذا الرب يسوع ليد الجمع.

+ يبدو أنه كان ملكآ لأحد الأغنياء وسمح للسيد المسيح أن يأتى إليه ويستريح فيه ويأخذ فيه خلوة وكان يقضى فيه السيد المسيح فترات كثيرة للصلاة والتعليم لان يسوع اجتمع هناك كثيرآ مع تلاميذه ( يو 18 : 2 ).

+ استغل يهوذا هذا الأمر جيدآ فى خيانة سيده والقبض عليه لأنه ذهب أولآ إلى علية صهيون التى عمل فيها السيد العشاء الأخير ولم يجده هناك فذهب بالموكب الذى كان معه سريعآ إلى بستان جثسيمانى لأنه كان متأكد انه سوف يجده هناك " وكان يهوذا مسلمه يعرف الموضع لأن يسوع اجتمع هناك كثيرآ مع تلاميذه" ( يو 18 : 2 ).

+ جثسيمانى كلمة أرامية معناها " معصرة الزيت " وكان بستانآ فيه أشجار الزيتون ومعصرة لهذا الزيتون وهو يقع شرق أورشليم وراء وادى قدرون قرب سفح جبل الزيتون. ويصفه متى ومرقس بأنه كان " ضيعة " أى مكان محاط بسياج ويقول عنه يوحنا أنه " بستان " ( يو 18 : 1 ).

+ نعم هناك نبوة هامة جــــــــدآ عن هذا البستان وعن آلام السيد المسيح له كل المجد وردت فى ( إش 63 : 1 , 3 ) وهو حوار بين إشعياء النبى وبين الله فهو يسأل قائلآ 
" من ذا الآتى من أدوم بثياب حمر من بصرة. هذا البهى بملابسه المتعظم بكثرة قوته ؟ " ويرد الله قائلآ " أنا المتكلم بالبر العظيم للخلاص " ويسأله النبى " ما بال لباسك محمر وثيابك كدائس المعصرة ؟ " فيرد الله " قد دست المعصرة وحدى ومن الشعوب لم يكن معى أحد "

وهنا نجد فى النبوة أنه دخل معركة الصليب وحده ولباسه محمر وثيابه كدائس المعصرة لتشير إلى جسده الذى أفاض كله دمآ من الجراحات وأيضآ لأنهم ألبسوه ثوبآ قرمزيآ ليسخروا به.

+ إشعياء هنا يرى عمل السيد المسيح الكفارى والخلاصى قبل مجيئه بحوالى 700 سنة.

+ وأدوم هم شعب من نسل عيسو وكانت هناك حروب كثيرة بين شعب إسرائيل وبين أدوم.

+ فى يوم خراب أورشليم على يدى بابل وقف بنى أدوم شامتين بل وقاموا  بدور إيجابى بإلقاء القبض  على الهاربين لتسليمهم أسرى , ودخولهم بغنامئهم للرعى فى أورشليم ... لهذا يصرخ المرتل قائلآ " اذكر يارب لبنى أدوم يوم أورشليم القائلين : هدوا هدوا حتى إلى أساسها " مز 137 : 7 "

+ يشير أدوم إلى عدو الخير إبليس لهذا يظهر المخلص كقادم من أدوم بثياب حمر فى جلاله وعظمته , غلب  العدو وداسه كما فى  معصرة ليهب شعبه نصرة وخلاصآ .

+ وهنا نتذكر بستان جنة عدن التى فقد الإنسان الأول فيها وجوده وطغى عليه الشيطان وأغواه وأسقطه " جاء ابن الإنسان ودخل إلى البستان مصليآ وأسقط الشيطان وأعاد آدم إلى رتبته الأولى حيآ غالبآ الموت لميراث نعيم الحياة الأبدية.


:download:
المـــــــــــرجع:

كتاب :
*سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية
خمسون سؤالآهامآ
حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص*
تقديم ومراجعة
*نيافة الأنبا غبريال*
أسقف بنى سويف
بقلم
الشماس ناصف لويس
دبلوم علم اللاهوت
بمعهد الدراسات القبطية بالقاهرة
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2010)

* كتاب الرحلة من أورشليم للجلجثة - القمص بيشوي كامل*
*  32- نزل العرق  كقطرات دم*


 



*كشف لنا الرب أن      الصلاة جهاد حتى الدم، وهذه الصلاة كانت لحساب      التلاميذ وللكنيسة  عبر كل الاجيال " صليت لأجلكم " بينما نحن نيام،      المسيح يجاهد حتى الدم فى الصلاة      لأجلنا، خوفا علينا من     الشيطان الذى يغربلنا كالحنطة.

ان الكنيسة لن تنال انتصاراتها على الشيطان      رئيس هذا العالم إلا بالصلاة.. بالعرق  والدم. ان الكنيسة شبابها ورجالها لن يجتازوا "ساعة سلطان الظلمة" الا عن طريق  صلوات      جثيمانى. 

من أجل الخدام يسوع عرق وبذل دم.. ان الكنيسة خدمت           بعرق القديسين ودم الشهداء هؤلاء  الذين رووا الارض بدموعهم وسهروا من أجلها، وهذا هو سر عظمة كنيستنا انها معجونة  بالدمع والدم، وسيظل المسيح الجاثى فى جسثيمانى مائلا أمام عيني كل خادم محب للكنيسة،  لقد قدم الرب لنا جسده، ودمعه، وعرقه، وصلواته، وسهره..*


*م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2010)

ودى  مشاركة لمشرفتنا كـــــــاندى لصور حقيقية لبستان جثسيمانى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72441











​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2010)

*دمــوع في البستان

*حديث الطريق
فرغ المسيح من العشاء المُقدّس، وبعد أن سبّح مع تلاميذه، وخفقت قلوبهم كالعصافير، غادر عليّة صهيون (مت26:30)، وها هو يعبر معهم وادى قدرون (يو1:18) الذي عبره من قبل داود الملك وهو يسير حافي القدمين، مُغطّى بمسوح ووجه منكساً، هارباً من بطش ابنه أبشالوم  بسبب خطيته، التي أهان وجرح بها نفسه وأغضب الله (2صم30:15).

ويسير مُخلّصنا فى سكون الليل وظلامه، وأخيلة الأشجار تتحرك أمامه، كأنّها أشباح انبثقت من شقوق الأرض لتُخيفه، وأشعه القمر الضعيفة ترتعش بين الغصون، كما لو كانت سهام شيطانية تتجه نحو صدره لتُميته! يُرافقه تلاميذه وهم فى تأثر عميق لِِِما جرى فى العُليّة، 
وإعلانه المؤلم عن مُسلّمه.
وفي أثناء السير قال لهم:  " كُلُّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِيَّ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ : أَنِّي أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ خِرَافُ الرَّعِيَّةِ " (مت31:26)، فمنذ فترة وجيزة كشف لهم عن خيانة تلميذه يهوذا الإسخريوطيّ، ولكن يجب ألاَّ يطمئن الباقون، فإن كان لا يوجد سوى خائن واحد إلاَّ أنَّ الجميع سيهجرونه، ستتبدد خراف الرعيّة لأنَّ راعى الخراف قد ضُرب .
ثم يعطيهم فكرة عن لقاء سعيد يلتقون فيه مّرة أُخرى عقب هذه العاصفة فيقول: " وَلَكِنْ بَعْدَ قِيَامِي أَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ " (مت32:26) فهناك لن تكون كأس ألم يتجرعها ولا أتباعه يشكّون فيه، سيتقابل معهم مُمجداً وعلى رأسه تيجان كثيرة.. بعد أن اكتنفه الحزن طويلاً، فقد كان لابد أن يقوم ليغسل ما لحق به من إهانات وتعييرات وعذابات من اليهود والرومان، أولئك الذين شاطت عقولهم وصلبوه حسداً، وظنوا أنَّ القش يمكن أن يقف أمام اللهيب، فقام الجبَّار وازدرى بهم! لأنَّ الغبار لا يقدر أن يقف أمام الريح!
ويصر بطرس الرسول على أنَّه سيحتفظ بأمانته مهما حدث إذ قال " وَإِنْ شَكَّ فِيكَ الْجَمِيعُ فَأَنَا لاَ أَشُكُّ أَبَداً " (مت33:26)، لا أجحدك فأنا مستعد لأمضى معك، إن بذلت ذاتك للموت ها أنا معك، وإن اخترت الصعود للصليب أصعد معك، فالموت معك ربح لى لأنه سيقودنى إلى الحياة الدائمة.. لكن يسوع بكل صراحة يُعلن أنَّه سيُنكره سريعاً " إِنَّكَ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ دِيكٌ تُنْكِرُنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ " (مت26: 34)، ويعود بطرس يؤكد أمانته، مع التلاميذ ولكن دون جدوى، لأنَّ الجميع تركوه ساعة الصلب وحده وهربوا كل واحد إلى خاصته، وقد لبثت أُمه واقفة بجانب الجثّة الهامدة كأنّها تحرس طفلها!
هربت الخراف وبقى الراعى وحده يحيط به الذئاب الخاطفة! لأنَّ الظلمة لا تعانق النور فهناك عداوة قديمة بينهما! كما أن الشيخوخة الذابلة لا تستأنس بالشباب الغض، شأنها شأن الصباح لا يلتقي بالمساء إلاَّ ليبدده!
ويدخل رب المجد بستان جثسيماني، على ممر بين أشجار الزيتون لا ليحيا فيه متنعماً كآدم فى جنَّة عدن، بل متألماً! ففى هذا المكان جمعه الربيع فى قبضة الحُب، حيث كان يقضي أيامه في الصلاة، وفى نفس المكان جمعه خريف الأشرار المُلبّد بالزوابع أمام عرش الموت! 

*معصرة الزيت*
تقع جثسيمانى على سفح جبل الزيتون، ومعناها معصرة الزيت، لأنَّهم كانوا يُحضرون الزيتون من أشجاره، التي تنمو هناك فى الحدائق المجاورة لتُعصر ويُستخرج منها الزيت.. وفـى المعصرة انداس المسيح وحده (إش3:63)، وقد سُر الله أن يسحقه لكى يخرج منه زيت جديد لكل من يؤمن به، لنشترك فى أصـل الزيتونة الجديدة ودسمها (رو11:17). 
هناك كانت تنمو أشجار الزيتون، والمسيح قد جاء إلى جثسيمانى، لكي يغرس الزيتون الصغير بقوته الإلهية فهو الزارع السماويّ وكل غرس يغرسه فى الحقل الإلهيّ يُعلن " أمَّا أَنَا فَمِثْلُ زَيْتُونَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ فِي بَيْتِ اللهِ " (مز8:52).
والزيتون إن كان يرمز إلى الألـم لمرارته، إلاَّ أنَّه يرمز أيضاً إلى السلام، فالحمامة التى أرسلها نوح من الفُلك، عندما غطّت مياه الطوفان الأرض، عادت إليه وهى تحمل غصن زيتون أخضر فى فمها، فعلم نوح أنَّ المياه قلّت عن الأرض (تك8: 11)، فكان ذلك إشارة لحلول سلام الله على الأرض، ومنذ ذلك الوقت قد صار غصن الزيتون شعار السلام بين البشر، وشجرة الزيتون علامة تشير إلى النجاح والبركة الإلهية (مز52: 8) (هو14: 6).
وهذا يعنى: إننا لن نحيا فى سلام إلاَّ من خلال آلام المسيح، فعن طريق الآلام تم الفداء، ومن ثمار الفداء عودة السلام إلى الأرض مرة ثانية بعد أن سادها الرعب سنينَ طويلة، أتتذكرون يوم ميلاده عندما شق الملائكة ببهائهم ظلام الليل، فحوَّلوا الأرض سماء وملأوا الكون بذبذباتهم الروحية، وعزفوا على قيثارات الحُب تسبيح المجد والسلام والفرح " لْمَجْدُ لِلَّهِ فِي الأَعَالِي وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ السَّلاَمُ وَبِالنَّاسِ الْمَسَرَّةُ " (لو14:2).
*قمة الألم*
ما أن وصل يسوع إلى باب البستان حتى قال لتلاميذه: " جْلِسُوا هَهُنَا حَتَّى أَمْضِيَ وَأُصَلِّيَ هُنَاكَ " (مت36:26)، ويجلس التلاميذ عند مدخل البستان طاعة لأمر مُعلّمهم، بينما يصطحب المُعلّم بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب ويتقدمهم إلى داخل البستان، ويلقى بنفسه بين يدي الآب فى تضرع ولجاجة.. ولا تزال كأس الأهوال لم تعبر عن المخلص الغارق فى الألم، بل تزداد مرارتها لحظة بعد الأُخرى، ويزداد الصراع وتعلو الزفرات.. وهل يستطيع الجالس على أجنحة الموت، أن يستحضر تغريد البلبل وهمس الزهور وحفيف الغصون؟! أيقدر الأسير المثقّل بالقيود والهموم أن يُلاحق هبوب نسمات الفجر؟!
وتصل الآلام النفسية إلى قمتها، وقد عبّر مُعلّمنا متى البشير عن هذه الآلام بعبارة " وَابْتَدَأَ يَحْزَنُ وَيَكْتَئِبُ.. نَفْسِي حَزِينَةٌ جِدّاً حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ " (مت37:26،38) 
وكلمة يكتئب تعبّر عن الحزن، الذى يجعل الإنسان غير صالح للاختلاط بالناس أو غير راغب فيه.
ويعطينا مُعلّمنا مرقس بوصفه الدقيق لتفاصيل المشهد الرهيب، فكرة أوضح عن الحزن الذى قد جاء علـى المسيح فى قوله: " وَابْتَدَأَ يَدْهَشُ وَيَكْتَئِبُ " (مر33:14)، وكلمة يدهش فى الأصل تتضمن رعباً مُفاجئاً، بسبب شئ مُخيف، فالبشير يريد أن يُعلن أن فزع يسوع، كان بسبب مناظر من الخارج اقتحمته وكانت تنذر بتمزيق أعصابه.
فما الذى جعل يسوع يحزن ويكتئب؟!
لابد أنَّه رأى كل خطايا البشرية أمام عينيه، رأى سقوط آدم وطرده من الجنَّة، وقايين الذي قام على أخيه هابيل وقتله حسداً وغدراً، وشر العالم الذى كثُر أيام نوح فاغرقهم بماء الطوفان، والفساد الذى عاش فيه أهل سدوم وعمورة فأحرقهم بالنار والكبريت.. وكان يعلم أنَّه بعد ساعات سيُعرى من الأشرار ويُجلد ويُتفل على وجهه ويُكلل بالشوك ويُسمّرعلى الصليب.. فهذه كلها أحداث تركت أثراً عميقاً فى نفس البار! حقيقة إنَّ الشهداء تألَّموا وماتوا لأجل المسيح، لكنَّهم لم يحزنوا كمخلصنا، لأنَّه على صليب القديسين ينطق الرب بالتطويب، الأمر الذي يجعلهم يفرحون أثناء حمل الصليب (مت10:5-12) أمَّا صليب المسيح فكان يقترن باللعنة " مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ" (غل13:3) الأمر الذى يجعله يحزن ويكتئب!
*مدرسة الصلاة*
بعد أن أعلم المسيح تلاميذه أن نفسه حزينة حتى الموت، ابتعد عنهم نحو رمية حجر ثم جثا على ركبتيه وخر على وجهه، وكانت تصعد أنات من نفسه المثقّلة بالحزن الشديد " يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ شِئْتَ أَنْ تُجِيزَ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسَ وَلَكِنْ لِتَكُنْ لاَ إِرَادَتِي بَلْ إِرَادَتكَ" (لو41:22،42) وهكذا خر أيوب على الأرض وهو فى شدة الألم (أى20:1)، فالتمرغ فى التراب يُعبّر عن شدة الألم، كما يُعبّر أيضاً عن التواضع والانسحاق.
وفى هذا الجو المظلم نراه يدعو الله " أبتاه " ! فمهما تكاثفت السحب، وهاجت العاصفة، وأظلم الليل.. فإنَّه يستطيع أن يرى من خلالها الله أباً، وما أجمل ما يقول المؤمن " يا أبتاه " فى أوقات التجارب، لأنَّه لمن يذهب الطفل عندما يشعر بالضيقة إلاّ إلى أبيه!
وعلى الرغم من شدة آلامه إلاَّ أنّه عبّر عنها بالكأس! ومن هذا نتعلَّم أنَّ التخفيف من شدة الألم وقت الضيق وأنَّ شرب الكأس المرَّة التى يضعها الله فى أيدينا، مهما اشتدت مرارتها بشكر أفضل وسيلة للخروج من الضيقة.
كما أعطانا المسيح بصلاته أعظم درس ألا وهو: إنَّ الصلاة هى أعظم سلاح نستطيع أن نُحارب به، ففى جثسيمانى صار الألم كزلزال حبلت به الأرض فتمخضت متوجعة تريد أن تلد الخراب والشقاء! ولكنّها على غير عادتها لم تلد سوى الخلاص! فهل من سبيل للخلاص من المحن والشدائد غير الصلاة ؟ لقد صار المسيح للمؤمنين  كالمرآة ينظرون فيها ويتعلمون!
*عرق المحبة*
كان يسوع يصلى بلجاجة، فتراءت له البشرية فى لحظة خاطفة فى جميع عصورها، تجرجر فى خزى إجرامها وقبح معاصيها! وطفقت جميع الخطايا تخرج من خفايا الزوايا وشقوق الضمائر، تفح كالأفاعى لتنفث سمها وتفرغ خبثها فى الحمل الوديع، قبل أن يقضى عليها ليمحوها! لقد هاله المنظر فصار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض (لو22: 44)، فقدست هذه القطرات الطاهرة والمُطهّرة الأرض وباركت تربتها.
يقول مار إفرآم السريانيّ
" طوباك أيها المكان الذى تأهلت لأنْ يسقط فيك عرق الابن، إنَّ الابن بارك الأرض بعرقه ليُبطل عرق آدم الذى حل عليها، طوبى للأرض التى طيّبها بعرقه والتى كانت مريضة فشفاها لأنَّه نضح عرقاً عليها.
سقط آدم بزلته فكان إليه صوت الرب " بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزاً " (تك3: 19)، ومع أنه عـرق مرات إلاَّ أنَّه لم يُشف، وفى هذا يقول مار يعقوب السروجى: " وعرق أثناء الصلاة فشفى آدم من العذاب، بعرق الرب صارت الصحة للمريض، نظر آدم عرق ربوات ولم يُشف لأجل الخطية الممزوجة به، فبغير خطية عرق مُخلّصنا دفعة واحدة وكانت نتيجتها تخليص آدم من الموت ".
أما الذي جعل عرق يسوع يتصبب هكذا كقطرات الدم، وجسده كله يبكي عوض الد موع دماً.. هو المحبّة، فإن أشارت المحبّة إليكم فاتبعوها وإن كانت مسالكها صعبة! وإذا ضمتكم بجناحيها فأطيعوها وإن جرحكم السيف المستور بين ريشها! وإذا خاطبتكم المحبّة فصدقوها وإن عطّل صوتها أحلامكم! لأنَّ المحبّة إن كانت تكللكم فهى أيضاً تصلبكمّ وكما تعمل على نموكم، هكذا تستأصل الفاسد منكم! المحبّة تغربلكم لتحرركم من قشوركم، وتطحنكم لكى تجعلكم أنقياء كالثلج، وتعجنكم بدموعها حتى تلينوا، ثم تعدكم لنارها المقدسة لتصيروا خبزاً مقدساً يقّرب على مائدة الرب، كل هذا تصنعه المحبة بكم لتدركوا أسرار قلوبكم، فتصبحوا بهذا الإدراك جزءاً من قلب الحياة .
ولأنَّ دموع العين لم تكن كافية، بكى كل عضو من أعضاء المسيح حزناً على فساد أعضائنا التى دنّستها الخطية، فها هى عيناه تبكيان عوض أعيننا التى تلوثت برؤية المناظر القبيحة، وأذناه ويداه ورجلاه وفمه... والعجيب أنها لا تبكى ماءً بل دماً، لأنَّه كما قال القديس بولس الرسـول : " بِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لاَ تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ ! " (عب22:9).
بكى يسوع حزناً على فساد البشرية، وقد كان لابد له أن يبكي، لأنَّ عينيه لم تتقنعا ببرقع السنين، أمَّا نحن فكثيراً ما نرفض البكاء، ليس على الآخرين فقط، بل حتى على أنفسنا لأننا ننظر ولا نبصر، ونصغي ولا نسمع، ونأكل ولا نتذوق، ولا نكرم ملوكاً بدون ممالك، ولا نراقب عودة الزارع من حقله إلاَّ إذا كان يهمنا، ولا ننصت لصوت مزمار الراعي وهو يقود قطيعه إلى العلف، إلاَّ إذا كان القطيع ملكاً لنا..
وفى كل هذا يقوم الفرق الشاسع بيننا وبين يسوع، فحواس المسيح تتجدد فيه دائماً، والعالم فى نظره جديداً على الدوام، والإنسان هو شاغله وموضوع حبه، ولم ينظر إلى تمتمة الطفل بأقل من نظره إلى صراخ الشيخ، فى حين أنها فى نظرنا تمتمة طفل لا أكثر ولا أقل.
نوم التلاميذ
صلى مُخلّصنا ثلاث دفعات، وبينما كان يصارع مع الموت فى جهاد لا يوصف، كان التلاميذ نياماً وقد غلب عليهم النعاس، ويوقظهم المُعلّم أكثر من مرّة لكي يسهروا معه ولو قليلاً ولكن دون جدوى! فأصبحوا أمامه كتاباً قرأ سطوره، وفسر آياته، وأخيراً عندما صل إلى نهايته إذا بعبارة " الضعف البشريّ " !!
لقد ناداهم فلم يقوموا من رقادهم، بل ظلوا يسيرون فى مواكب الأحلام! طلب منهم أن يصعدوا إلى قمة الجبل ليروا ممالك العالم فرفضوا، مفضلين أعماق الوادى حيث عاش أباؤهم، وفى ظلاله ماتوا ودفنوا فى كهوفه! ولكن لا عجب فقد مضت الأيام المفعمة بأنفاس الربيع وابتساماته المُحيية، وجاء الشتاء باكياً، منتحباً، لكى يبقى يسوع وحده، فالحمل الوديع قد جُرح ولابد أن يبتعد عن سربه ويتوارى حتى الموت!
لما بكى داود على جبل الزيتون أثناء هروبه من وجه أبشالوم ابنه، بكى معه جميع أتباعه (2صم30:15) أمَّا يسوع ابن داود عندما بكى على نفس الجبل، كان تلاميذه الذين يجب عليهم أن يسهروا ويبكوا معه، كانوا نياماً نياماً، فى حين أنَّ أعداءه الذين يترقبون خُطاه كانوا فى يقظة كاملة (مر14: 43)! ألم يعرفوا أن فى إناءه يمتزج الحلو والمر؟! ألم يدركوا أن قربهم منه يجعلهم يعيشون بين النور والنار؟!
كان يجب أن يجمعوا كل قواهم الروحية، حتى لا يخوروا أمام التجربة، ويتعرّضوا للشك والإنكار ثم الارتداد، خاصة وأن رئيس هذا العالم قد استعد بسلاحه وبكل قواته، لكنهم تثقلوا من الحزن الذى صفعهم، ولم يعد فيهم قوة ليتقدموا إلى الطلبة والتضرع.
أما الدافع الذى جعل الرب يسوع يوقظ تلاميذه هكذا، ليس فقط شعوره بالحاجة إلى من يواسيه بسبب نفسه المتألمة، بل كان أيضاً عطفه الشديد عليهم، إذ كانوا مثله تُحيط بهم قوات الظلمة، وقد حانت الساعة التى أشار عنها " هَذِهِ سَاعَتُكُمْ وَسُلْطَانُ الظُّلْمَة " (لو53:22).
ولسنا نعلم إذا كانوا قد سهروا فما الذى كان ممكناً أن يقولوه فى صلاتهم؟! إن قالوا لا يجب أن يموت البار من أجل الأثمة فلن يسمع لهم الله! وإن قالوا فليمت الابن لتحيا البشـرية بموته فهذه جسارة عظيمة!! لأنَّه من يستطيع أن يقول للآب يُصلب ابنك أو لا يُصلب!
 لذلك بطلت الصلاة من أفواهم ،
  وقد كان هذا الصمت أفضل لهم!

*عن كتاب رحلة الآلام للراهب كاراس المحرقى....


*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2010)

*** بستان الدموع ***






" نفسى حزينة جدا حتى الموت "
 مت 26 : 38




ان المسبيين من اليهود فى بابل فى اوقات حزنهم علقوا اعوادهم على اشجار الصفصاف على انهار بابل وجلسوا تحتها يندبون صهيون " مز 137 "

وعلى هذا المنوال اختار

بستان زيتون جثسيمانى ليكون حزنه واكتئابه فيه ,

واختياره بستان زيتون لانه مر

اشارة الى

الامه ~

ولان الحمامة بشرت نوحا بزوال الخطر عن الارض بورقة زيتون ,

والبشرية اخذت خبر الخلاص من خطر الموت من بستان الزيتون ...


ففى هذا البستان الذى هرب اليه داود من وجه ابنه ابشالوم والذى ذرى فيه يوشيا الملك الصالح غبار مذابح الاصنام , كان سيدنا منحصرا فى حزن وضيقة شديدة حتى باح بذلك لتلاميذه وقال لهم " نفسى حزينة جدا حتى الموت " ...

كلمة تستدر الدمع من عين كل محب ولا ريب , فأنها اثرت فى نفوس التلاميذ حتى جعلتهم يتمنون لو يقدمون ذواتهم ضحية لانقاذ سيدهم مما يلم به ...

تعالى بنا

لندخل البستان ونتأمل فى ذلك المنظر ,

فأننا لا نجده مفرحا بل محزنا ..

هناك تقع عيوننا على مشهد يجرح القلب ويذيب الفؤاد , هناك نبصر " آدم الجديد " فى البستان يعمل لا لكى ينعم , كما كان آدم فى جنة عدن , بل يجاهد ليحصل على الخلاص للبشر ...


فما اعظم الفرق بين هذين البستانين ,

الاول توفرت فيه كل اسباب الراحة والسرور , والثانى افعم بعلامات الحزن والكأبة ..

بستان خصب وبستان مجدب ,

بستان يستريح فيه المخلوق وبستان يتعب فيه الخالق ...


ان حزن النفس نوعان

احدهما من الام الجسد , والاخر من الام الفكر ..

وقد تكبد يسوع كلهما فكان يتوقع لجسده اقسى الالام , كما عانى فى تلك الليلة كل صنوف العذاب الفكرى ...


هناك مشهد عظيم , قال لتلاميذه " امكثوا ههنا واسهروا معى " ثم تقدم وخر على وجهه يصلى قائلا " ياابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس , لكن ليس كما اريد بل كما تريد انت " ...


فياله من عمل بديع يعلمنا اقصى درجات التواضع , وياله من امر جليل يرسم لنا كيفية الصلاة , وياله من موقف عالج فيه بالطاعة جروح العصيان , وياله من منظر مؤثر يحرك الجماد وهو لا يتأثر بمرور الايام والازمان ..


ان ابن الله المساوى لابيه فى الجوهر يرى طريحا على الارض .. ذاك الذى هو فى الحضن الابوى يشكو من ان نفسه حزينة جدا . 
ان الاله المسجود له من جميع القوات السمائية يجثو ويركع ! ...


من يلمح هذا المشهد ولا يتأثر ؟؟

من يرى العظيم يتواضع والرفيع يجثو ولا ينكسر قلبه ؟؟

ياللحب العظيم المفرط الذى جعل ابن الله يترك نفسه , تسكب فى الهوان الى هذا الحد ! ...


تألم فاتجه بقلبه نحو الصلاة الى ابيه ليعلمنا ان الصلاة هى سلاح المؤمن المحارب الذى يسمع طلبات الاخرين ويقبل توسلاتهم ..

اخذ يسوع يصلى بحرارة ففى ضيقك ايها المؤمن تشجع بالصلاة .. هو صلى لكى يعين المصلين , صلى لكى تعبر عنه الساعة ان امكن ...


وكيف ذلك ؟؟؟؟

اتى ليموت ... فكيف يريد التخلص من الموت ؟؟؟

لقد جاء الى الصليب فكيف يرغب ان يفلت منه ؟؟؟

لم يصل هكذا لم تشبه بنا فى كل شئ .. لقد اعطانا نموذجا حسنا نتصرف به فى ضيقاتنا .. فهو اذا لم يطلب ان يتنجى بل اراد بذلك ان يعلمنا درسا هاما وهو القائل

" ليس احد يأخذها منى بل اضعها انا من ذاتى . لى سلطان ان اضعها ولى سلطان ان اخذها ايضا " ...


تقدم المخلص اليهم بالنصيحة قائلا

" اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا فى تجربة " ..


حتى وهو فى شدته لم ينس ان يهب الخير للآخرين ,

فما اعظم شفقتك يايسوع , وما اسمى رغبتك فى خلاص البشر , فلنسمع نصيحة المخلص فى ليلة الامه " صلوا لئلا تدخلوا فى تجربة "

ان السهر يحفظنا مصلين والصلاة تحفظنا ساهرين اذا اشتدت التجربة فلنشكر الله لانها لا تأتى الا ليقابلها الانسان بالصلاة , فيسود عليها ويسحقها تحت قديمه ويفرح بالنصرة ....


فكم من كثيرين يتغافلون بهذا المقدار من خلاص نفوسهم وينطرحون على فراش الاهمال , والله ينبهم بطرق مختلفة وهم لا ينتبهون ..

فبينما يهتم يسوع بخلاص الانسان , يكون الانسان متكاسلا ..

. فما اعظم شفقتك يايسوع لانك تطيل على اناتك وانا غافل ساه ,

فأيقظنى ياربى ولا تدعنى اغلب من نوم اباطيل هذا العالم .

مكتوب من كتاب :
يسوع المصلوب

م ن ق و ل
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2010)

*يسوع المسيح في جثسيماني 

*(مت30:26،36-46+ مر26:14،32-42+ لو39:22-46+ يو1:18)

(مت30:26،36-46)

الآيات (30،36): "ثم سبحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون. حينئذ جاء معهم يسوع إلي ضيعة يقال لها جثسيماني فقال للتلاميذ اجلسوا ههنا حتى امضي واصلي هناك."

سبحوا= كان اليهود معتادين أن يسبحوا بالمزمورين (115،116) في نهاية أكلهم الفصح وهنا هم قدموا تسابيح بعد تناولهم سر الشكر. وهذا ما تعمله الكنيسة أثناء التوزيع أنها تسبح بالمزمور (150).

جثسيماني= كلمة آرامية تعني معصرة زيت، وهي كانت في بستان للزيتون علي جبل الزيتون، وغالباً كان يملكه مارمرقس. وكان هذا البستان مفضلاً عند الرب يسوع ليجتمع فيه مع تلاميذه للصلاة والتعليم. ولقد أتى السيد مع تلاميذه إلى هذا المكان كمن يدخل بإرادته إلى المعصرة، ولقد رآه إشعياء بروح النبوة يجتاز المعصرة الحقة (أش1:63-3). رآه إشعياء يجتاز المعصرة وحده. وصلى يسوع ليس لأنه محتاج بل ليعلمنا الصلاة في ضيقاتنا فيسندنا الله.



الآيات (37،38): "ثم اخذ معه بطرس وابني زبدي وأبتدأ يحزن ويكتئب. فقال لهم نفسي حزينة جداً   حتى الموت امكثوا ههنا واسهروا معي."

بطرس وإبني زبدي= هم رأوه أيضاً في حالة التجلي، فمن رأى التجلي يكون مستعداً أن يعاين الآلام دون أن يشك. يحزن ويكتئب= ليس خوفاً من الآلام الجسدية وإنما لأجل ثقل الخطية التي لا يقبلها ولا يطيقها، ولكنه أتى ليحمل موت الخطية فيه. نفسي حزينة جداً حتى الموت= هو كإنسان كاد يموت لو لم يلقي معونة جسدية ليحتفظ بحياته لذا ظهر له ملاك يقويه. ونرى أن تلاميذه لم يستطيعوا حتى أن يشاركوه في أحزانه وصلاته بل ناموا.. حقاً لقد جاز المعصرة وحده. وشدة الحزن قد تؤدي للموت فعلاً.



آية (39): "ثم تقدم قليلاً وخر على وجهه وكان يصلي قائلاً يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت."

إن إرادة الآب وإرادة الإبن واحدة فهما روح واحد، ولكنه جاء نيابة عنا نحن الذين رفضنا إرادة الله فخضع للصليب بسرور من أجل الطاعة للآب. وفي نفس الوقت كان المسيح يريد ذلك. ونرى في كلام المسيح أنه يعلن إرادة الآب المحب (يو16:3). لماذا طلب المسيح أن تعبر عنه الكأس [1] هل خاف؟ [2] هل هو لا يعلم أنه سيقوم؟ [3] هل إرادته غير الآب؟

1)  لقد سلَّم المسيح نفسه بإرادته، فهو كان يمكنه الهرب وقت أن سقط الجند عند قوله أنا هو (يو6:18)، بل هو كان في إمكانه أن يؤذيهم كما سبق وفعل بشجرة التين بل هو قال لتلاميذه "قد إقترب الذي يسلمني" فلو أراد الهرب لهرب. وكان يمكنه أن يجتاز كما إجتاز من قبل دون أن يمسه أحد (لو29:4،30+ لو53:22+ يو10:10+ في6:2-8+ يو17:10+ يو1:17+ مت21:16-23+ مت46:21+ يو44:7+ يو59:8) بل  هو ثبت وجهه لينطلق إلى أورشليم حين تمت الأيام لإرتفاعه (لو51:9). من هنا نفهم أنه لم يخاف الموت. وهناك من يسأل لماذا ذهب إلى بستان جثسيماني في جبل الزيتون ألا يعتبر هذا هروباً؟ والإجابة أن اليهود كانوا لا يريدون إلقاء الأيدي عليه وسط المدينة حتى لا يحدث شغب كثير بسببه. والدليل أن يهوذا كان يريد أن يسلمه خارجاً عن الجمع، والمسيح كان يعلم أن يهوذا كان عارفاً بأنه يذهب إلى بستان جثسيماني (يو2:18). ولو حدث قتل وشغب لكان هذا دليلاً لليهود أن بسببه صار شغب وقتل وبالتالي فهو يستحق الموت، وتكون حجتهم أنهم قتلوه ليمنعوا الشغب. وهو ذهب للبرية أيضاً ليعطي فرصة لتلاميذه أن يهربوا بعد إلقاء القبض عليه (يو8:18،9). فكان التلاميذ في ضعفهم سينكرون الإيمان كلهم كما فعل بطرس، فضلاً عن أن السيد كان قد إعتاد أن يصلي في البرية وهو لم يرد أن يصلي في العلية فيسمعونه، أي تلاميذه. ولو حدث القبض عليه في المدينة فسيدافع عنه أحباؤه، وهو لا يريد لأحد أن يدافع عنه. فهو يسلم نفسه بإرادته ولا يريد كرامة بشرية من أحد.

2)  هو أعلم تلاميذه بقيامته (مت21:16)، بل كان يعلم كل شئ، وعلم أن بطرس سينكره 3مرّات، وعرف أن بطرس يصطاد سمكة بها استاراً (مت27:17) وهو علم حال السامرية وكان يعلم ضمائر الناس وتنبأ بما سيحدث لأورشليم وأعظم شئ في هذا المقال قوله ليس أحد يعرف الآب إلاّ الإبن (مت27:11). إذاً هو كان عارفاً بما سيحدث له، فلماذا إذاً صلّى لتعبر عنه هذه الكأس؟ هو بهذا أظهر أنه إنسان كامل يضطرب ويحزن، كما كان يجوع ويعطش.. وهو بسماحه أظهر إضطرابه لنعرف إنسانيته ثم أظهر شجاعته بعد ذلك مع الجند. وكان إظهار إضطرابه ليستدرج الشيطان ليقترب منه فيغلبه الرب، فهو كان يخفي عن إبليس تدبيره. وهو صلَّى هكذا لنتعلم أن نصلي "لتكن مشيئتك".

3)  السيد قال أنا والآب واحد (يو30:10) وكل ما للآب هو لي (يو15:16). فإذا كانا واحدا في الذات فهما واحداً في المشيئات. والمشيئة الإلهية إتحدت أيضا بالمشيئة الإنسانية حين إتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت. وحتى قوله ما جئت لأصنع مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني (يو19:5،38:6) لا يعني وجود مشيئتان بل أن الجسد في ضعفه العادي يريد شيئاً ولكن المسيح لا ينفذه، لأن مشيئته هي أن يصنع مشيئة الآب. بل حتى القديسين صار لهم نفس الوضع فهم لا يصنعون سوى مشيئة الله ولا يستجيبون لنداءات الجسد. فكم بالأكثر من إتحد لاهوته بناسوته. لكل هذا نرى أنه أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. أي إنسان منا إذ علم أن هناك ضيقة تنتظره من المؤكد سيضطرب ويتمنى ألا تحدث، ويصلي. وبعد فترة من الصلاة يقنعه الروح القدس بأن يسلم الأمور لله، فيقول "لتكن مشيئتك" والمسيح لأن إنسانيته كانت كاملة إضطرب إذ أتت الساعة بينما هو كان يعرفها. وصلى. ولكن لم يأخذ الأمر معه وقتاً ما بين "إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس" وبين "ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت" لقد أختزل الوقت إلى لا شئ. فإرادته هي إرادة الآب هي الإرادة الإلهية التي فيه.


قصص حزن المسيح تختلف من إنجيل لآخر فلماذا؟

لقد أخبر كل واحد من الإنجيليين بحال من أحواله، وبعضهم إشترك في بعض الأخبار. وعموماً هم إقتسموا الأخبار ومن هنا نرى تكامل الأربعة أناجيل.
*لماذا كانت آلام المسيح رهيبة؟
*
كانت أحزان المسيح لا تحتمل، فأضف لآلام الجسد آلام النفس أيضاً، فهو تألَّم بسبب خيانة يهوذا تلميذه وهروب باقي تلاميذه وصراخ الجموع ضده وهو الذي كان يجول يصنع خيراً، وهلاك اليهود الذين أتى لخلاصهم. وهو كان عالماً بكل الآلام والإهانات التي ستقع عليه. ونضيف لهذا أن المسيح كان سيحمل خطايا البشر، وهذا ما فاق إحتماله لقداسته المطلقة، وكان سيتذوق الموت وهو الحياة نفسها، بل كان يعلم أن الآب القدوس سيحجب وجهه عنه حينما يحمل خطايا البشر، وهذه النقطة بالذات يصعب علينا أن نتصورها لأننا لا نعلم حقيقة العلاقة بين الآب والإبن. والمسيح أراد إظهار ضعفه وحزنه وإضطرابه ليطمع فيه الشيطان ويظن أنه قادر أن يغلبه، فيغلبه المسيح. وأيضاً كونه أظهر ضعفه فقد أظهر إنسانيته الكاملة.
لماذا صلّى المسيح 3 مرّات أو لماذا أيقظ السيد تلاميذه 3 مرّات؟

هذا فيه إشارة إلى رقم (3) رقم القيامة وهذا ما قاله بولس الرسول (رو11:13-14 + أف14:5) وكان المسيح يصلي ليعلم تلاميذه أن يصلوا عند أي تجربة، وهو كان يطلب منهم الصلاة في هذه الساعة بالذات والتي إقترب فيها إلقاء القبض عليه حتى لا يقل إيمانهم فيه ويضربهم إبليس بالشك. والسيد كما علّم تلاميذه التواضع بأن غسل أرجلهم علمهم الصلاة في الضيقات في هذه الليلة. وكما علمهم أن يصلوا منفردين، إنفرد عنهم ليصلي، ولكنه لم يبتعد كثيراً ليتعلموا طريقة الصلاة. وهم أخذ (3) تلاميذ فشهادة الثلاثة قانونية. وهم كانوا أقرب التلاميذ لنقاوتهم ومحبتهم الكاملة. وهو أرادهم أن يشهدوا حزنه على العالم الذي فسد وإسرائيل إبنه البكر الذي رفضه، وأن آلامه كانت حقيقية. ويشهدوا بهذا أمام العالم فيكره الناس الخطية التي سببت كل هذا للرب.



آية (41): "اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة أما الروح فنشيط وأما الجسد فضعيف."

لاحظ كلمات التشجيع الروح نشيط والجسد ضعيف= أي أن السيد يعطيهم عذراً في نومهم، أن جسدهم ضعيف، لكن روحهم نشيطة.



آية (45): "ثم جاء إلى تلاميذه وقال لهم ناموا الآن واستريحوا هوذا الساعة قد اقتربت وابن الإنسان  يسلم إلى أيدي الخطاة."

ناموا الآن وإستريحوا= هو توبيخ لطيف المقصود به ناموا الآن إن إستطعتم فلقد أتت الساعة التي تتفرقون فيها. والسيد يعاتبهم فهم لم يفهموا قوله إسهروا لذلك قال لهم ناموا. وربما قصد أنه غير محتاج إليهم في الأمور التالية التي ينبغي أن يحتملها وحده.



آية (46): "قوموا ننطلق هوذا الذي يسلمني قد اقترب."

هنا نرى السيد هو الذي يذهب ليقابل يهوذا= قوموا ننطلق. وهذا يثبت أنه سلم نفسه بإرادته.

-         المسيح حمل كل خطايا البشر في جسده ليموت بها ليلغيها بقوة قيامته وقدوسيته.

(مر26:14،32-42)



آية (26): "ثم سبحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون."

بعد أن قدّم السيد جسده ودمه ذبيحة حب سبح مع تلاميذه، ربما تسابيح الفصح المفرحة، معلناً أن العلية قد إمتلأت فرحاً وحمداً لله. ولماذا أخذ السيد تلاميذه إلى جبل الزيتون؟

1-   ليشاركوه حزنه وبكائه على أورشليم، وليعلموا كم قدم لأجلهم.

2- هو ذهب ليصلي، ليدخل في لقاء مع الآب يتسلم فيه كأس الصليب من يديه مع مرارته الشديدة، وكأن السيد يريد أن يعلم تلاميذه أن يتقبلوا من الآب أي شئ حتى الصليب المر الذي يسمح به، هنا يعلمهم حياة التسليم الكامل.

3- هو صعد أيضاً على جبل الزيتون، والزيتون بما فيه من زيت يشير لعمل الروح القدس فهم لن يستطيعوا تقبل الألم من يدي الآب ولا مشاركة المسيح أحزانه إلاّ بمعونة الروح. والسيد كان يعدهم أيضاً لحمل الصليب والآلام، فإن كانوا قد فعلوا هذا بالرب فلسوف يفعلون بهم هكذا. لكن هناك تعزيات سمائية تساندهم.

4- أخذ معه تلاميذه الذين رأوا التجلي، فإذا يروه يحزن ويكتئب ودموعه تتقاطر يدركوا تأنسه ودخوله تحت الآلام دون أن يتعثروا، فقد رأوه في تجليه ومجده.

5- إن كان آدم خالف الله في بستان ففقدت البشرية سر حياتها وبهجتها وسلامها خلال عصيانه، ففي بستان جثسيماني دخل آدم الأخير كما إلى معصرة يعتصر فيها بالألم ليرد بطاعته للآب ما فقدته البشرية.



آية (34): "فقال لهم نفسي حزينة جداً حتى الموت امكثوا هنا واسهروا."

أحزان يسوع هنا ليست بسبب الموت الجسدي والآلام النفسية وإلاّ لكان كثير من الشهداء قد أظهروا شجاعة أكثر من المسيح. ولكن أحزان المسيح الجسدية والنفسية يضاف لها أحزانه الروحية لإحتجاب وجه الآب عنه كحامل خطايا وهو الذي بلا خطية. أحزانه لن نفهمها ولن ندركها ولن يدركها سواه. وإذا كان المسيح قد صلَّى للآب لتصير إرادته خاضعة فعلينا أن نصلي نحن أيضاً قائلين لتكن إرادتك، فهو ذهب للصليب منتصراً إذ سلم إرادته للآب، وهكذا كل من يسلم إرادته للآب ينتصر. ومن يريد أن تثبت إرادته هو لا إرادة الله ينهزم. وإسهروا= ليكونوا مستعدين للهروب إذ يأتي الجند للقبض على يسوع.



آية (36): "وقال يا أبا الآب كل شيء مستطاع لك فاجز عني هذه الكأس ولكن ليكن لا ما أريد أنا بل ما تريد أنت."

أبّا الآب= هو تعبير يعني "يا أبويا" وإستخدمه بولس الرسول (رو15:8+غل6:4)

(لو39:22-46)
دخل المسيح إلى البستان في هذه المرة الأخيرة كما إلى هيكله المقدس ليترك (8) من تلاميذه في الدار الخارجية، ويدخل بثلاثة منهم إلى القدس، وأخيراً ينطلق بمفرده ليجثو في قدس الأقداس كرئيس كهنة أعظم يقدم ذبيحة فريدة عن العالم، يقدم حياته مبذولة طاعة للآب وحباً للبشرية وكل منّا يستطيع أن يدخل معه وبه إلى جثسيماني وندخل إلى معصرة الألم، كل بحسب قامته الروحية إمّا مع الثمانية أو مع الثلاثة، أمّا العمل الكفاري فللمسيح وحده، هو إختصاصه وحده. وعلينا أن نعرف أن كل البركات التي أخذناها تُثير حسد الشياطين فيثيروا ضدنا التجارب وعلينا أن نصلي لنغلب.



آية (40): "ولما صار إلى المكان قال لهم صلوا لكي لا تدخلوا في تجربة."

صلوا لكي لا تدخلوا في تجربة= بعد كل مرة نتناول فيها علينا أن نصلي ولا ننام لكي ننال النصرة والغلبة أن هجمات العدو لابد وستأتي. المسيح كان يريد لتلاميذه أن يكونوا في حالة صلاة حين تأتي التجربة ويصل يهوذا والرجال فلا يضعفوا ويخوروا. وهذا معنى وصية المسيح وبولس الرسول أن نصلي بلا إنقطاع ولأنهم لم يصلوا فبطرس أنكر إذ أتت التجربة وباقي التلاميذ هربوا.



آية (41): "وانفصل عنهم نحو رمية حجر وجثا على ركبتيه وصلى."

وجثا على ركبتيه= دليل ناسوتيته. وهو جثا وحده دون التلاميذ. فالتلاميذ لم يكن لهم أن يشاركوه هذه اللحظات التي حمل فيها ضعفنا وشفع بدمه عنا لدى الآب. كان عمله فريداً في نوعه.



آية (42): "قائلاً يا أبتاه إن شئت أن تجيز عني هذه الكأس ولكن لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك."

لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك= السيد صحح وضع البشر بالنسبة للآب، فآدم وبنيه عصوا وجاء السيد المسيح ليقدم الطاعة والخضوع كنائب عنا، مع أن إرادته واحدة مع أبيه. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). لقد كان السيد يمكنه أن يحضر جيوش الملائكة لتمنع عنه هذه الكأس، ولكنه هو أرادها، فهو أراد أن يشرب الكأس التي أراد له الآب أن يشربها ويقدمها له. بهذا يقدم نفسه مثالاً لشرب كأس الآلام بصبر. قدّم نفسه مثالاً بالعمل لا بالكلام.



آية (43): "وظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه."

ظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه كانت هناك ملائكة تسبح يوم الميلاد، وبشروا الرعاة، وتقدموا لخدمة السيد بعد التجربة من إبليس (مت11:4). وملائكة بشرت النسوة بعد القيامة، وملائكة تراءت للتلاميذ بعد الصعود. وهذا ما دفع البعض أن يتصور أن هناك ملائكة قد تعينوا لخدمة السيد وقت تجسده، فإذا كانت الملائكة تخدم البشر أفلا تخدم ملك الملوك (عب14:1). وهكذا كل من يصلي يجد معونة من السماء فالملائكة تخدم البشر في محبة. ويقال أن الملاك الذي ظهر للمسيح كان يقول له "لك القوة يا رب ،لك المجد، لك العزة" وهذا ما تسبح به الكنيسة في أسبوع الآلام.

وربما أن الملاك حين رأى السيد في آلامه في البستان تقدم ليقويه، كما حاول بطرس أن يضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة ليساعد المسيح، ولكن غالباً فالمسيح لم يكن محتاج لمعونة الملاك وبالتأكيد لم يكن محتاج لسيف بطرس. وكأن الملاك الذي أتى للسيد ليقويه أراد أن يقوله له، حتى وإن قام عليك البشر ولم يعرفوك فنحن نعرفك من أنت، نحن نحبك حتى وإن لم يحبوك، نعرف عظمة مجدك وإن لم يعرفها البشر.



آية (44): "وإذ كان في جهاد كان يصلي بأشد لجاجة وصار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض."

صار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض= هذه الظاهرة ظاهرة نادرة تسمى heamatidrosis. لأنه في الأحوال العادية حين يزداد الألم بالإنسان حتى لا يستطيع أن يتحمل، ففي هذه الحالة غالباً ما يفقد الإنسان وعيه، ولكن إذا لم يحدث هذا فإن الشعيرات الدموية المحيطة بالغدد العرقية يزداد الضغط عليها فتنفجر وينضح الدم من البشرة مختلطاً بالعرق. وهذا لا يحدث من جبهة الإنسان فقط بل من الجسم كله، ويكون نتيجة ذلك أن يتسمم جسم الإنسان. ولأنها ظاهرة طبية فقد لفتت أنظار لوقا الطبيب. ونزل الدم على الأرض، وهذه أول مرة يسفك فيها دم المخلص لأجلنا. وتلطخت ثيابه بالدم. ولوقا يحدد هذه الحالة بقوله وإذ كان في جهاد= فقد دخل السيد المسيح في صراع حقيقي، حتى سال دمه وصار هابيل الجديد الذي تتقبل الأرض دمه طالباً النعمة لكل مؤمن. وبينما كان السيد في هذا الجهاد كان تلاميذه نائمون ويهوذا والكهنة يتآمرون.

(يو1:18)     

آية (1): "قال يسوع هذا وخرج مع تلاميذه إلى عبر وادي قدرون حيث كان بستان دخله هو وتلاميذه."

خرج= هذه لا تفيد العلية، فالسيد وتلاميذه سبق وتركوا العلية التي كانوا مجتمعين فيها (راجع يو31:14) "قوموا ننطلق من ههنا" كإفادة للخروج من العلية. وغالباً ذهبوا للهيكل. أمّا قول الكتاب هنا خرج فهي تفيد خروجهم من الهيكل إلى عبر وادي قدرون إلى جبل الزيتون. خصوصاً إن وادي قدرون يفصل الهيكل عن جبل الزيتون الملئ بأشجار الزيتون. وبذلك تكون صلاة المسيح الشفاعية الختامية قد حدثت في الهيكل.

قدرون= هو نهير يجف صيفاً فيترك قاعه جافاً كالوادي ليَمُرْ المارة فوقه، وفي الشتاء يمتلئ من المطر. وهذا المشهد الحزين لخروج المسيح إلى جبل الزيتون هو مشهد مكرر لخروج الملك داود حزيناً هارباً من إبنه إبشالوم بمشورة أخيتوفل. وإسرائيل هي إبن الله البكر وأخيتوفل رمز ليهوذا وكلاهما إنتحر (2مل23:15،30).


*م ن ق و ل*
​


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2010)

*


شكرا

جدا

للموضوع

الرائع جدا

والمميـــز

سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> شكرا
> ...


ربنا يخليك أستاذى
أشكركم لتشجيعكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## عادل نسيم (23 مارس 2010)

*شكراً أخي ابو تربو *
*علي الموسوعة الجميلة عن جثيماني *
*الرب يباركك ويحفظك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2010)

*+ جثسيمانى هو تسليم المشيئة " لا مشيئتى بل مشيئتك".*

* + الجلجثة هى الثبات فى الصليب لكى " لا نحيا نحن بل المسيح يحيا فينا " .*

(المتنيح القمص أبونا بيشوى كامل)​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *شكراً أخي ابو تربو *
> *علي الموسوعة الجميلة عن جثيماني *
> *الرب يباركك ويحفظك*



ربنا يخليك أستاذى
أشكركم لتشجيعكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

اللة على الموضوعات القيمة المفيدة 
  انشغلت شوية فى العام والشباب

ولم ار الموضوع الا اليوم 

فى منتهى الجمال ابو تربو 

معلومات وروحانية ومراجع قيمة بالفعل 

كمان اضيف معلومة 


:download:

المرجع :تفسير انجيل مرقص لابونا متى المسكين 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

*ما لا تعرفة عن الاسد مارمرقص 













ما رمرقص لة اسمان 


الاول :يهودى =يوحنا=اللة تحنن

الاسم الثانى : لاتينى =مرقص=المطرقة الثقيلة =المرزبة 


اسم مرقص صحة نطقة MARCOS ماركوس 


كانت عائلة القديس مرقص من مستوطنى مقاطعة الخمس مدن الغربية


فى اقليم برقة ب ليبيا الان 


ولم تكن فى الحقيقة مدنا بل مقاطعات شاسعة تقطنها جاليات 



1 رومانية ........ذات سلطان تحت الحكم الرومانى ويحكمها حاكم 



2 يونانية .....ذات كثرة وسيادة علمية 


3 يهودية ... اكبر الجاليات اليهودية فى افريقيا 


كانت عائلة مرقص فى اغنى هذة المقاطعات ........

مدينة كيرنى او سيرنى القيروان كيرناؤس


ومدينة القيروان واقعة فى بقاع خصبة وعلى مستوى عال من الغنى وتسمى بالجبل الاخضر 


وهذة المدن الخمس كانت فى ايام مرقص الرسول داخل حدود مصر الشماليةالغربية 



وكانت جميعها تحت الحكم الرومانى


وبالتالى دخلت المدن الخمس تحت رعاية الكنيسة القبطية بعد دخولها للمسيحية 




تعلم مرقص الرسول على ايدى اساتذة يونان ورومان(لاتين) واتقن اليونانية واللاتينية



حتى انهم من لغتة استطاعوا-العلماء - ان يعرفوا ما هو من كتاباتة وما هو الدخيل عليها ...



فاصبح انجيل مرقص وكانة وثيقة لغوية فريدة فى اسلوبها وكلماتها ونحوها اللغوى


تحمل التراث المسيحى والكنسى الاول والاقدم 





نشا مرقص الرسول وسط عائلة يهودية متدينة


وتربى على الايمان بغيرة ودعى مرقص فى بعض المخطوطات بالزيلوطى ZEALOT=الغيور 



هاجرت عائلة مرقص لاورشليم بعد هجوم البربر على القيروان فى اواخر عهد اغسطس قيصر 30قم الى 14م 



وحملت معها ثروتها للارض المقدسة بفلسطين 




كانت عائلة مرقص لها حيثية على المستوى الحكومى والسياسى فى فلسطين 


مما اهل مرقص ان يحضر محاكمات السيد المسيح فى اورشليم لاحقا لا كشاهد وحسب بل كمتابع عن قرب لدرايتة باللغة الرومانية 





**من المعروف ان القديس مرقص ولد بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح ب 3 سنوات


وتعرف على السيد المسيح فى بداية خدمتة فى علية صهيون 




والد القديس مرقص ارسطو بولس اشترى قطعة ارض فى منحدر جبل الزيتون وهى سميت بستان جثمانى او معصرة الزيت وكانت من نتاجها تعيش اسرة مرقص 



اى ان مرقص الرسول كان صاحب بستان جثمانى الذى صلى فية السيد المسيح صلاتة الاخيرة قبل رحلة الصلب 




كان سمعان القيروانى ابا الكسندر وروفس كانوا يقيمون فى منزل القديس مرقص 

*

*كتب مارمرقص انجيلة بين سنة 45م : 60م 




ويذكر المؤرخون انة وقت دخول مرقص الرسول الاسكندرية للبشارة بالمسيحية كان انجيلة فى يدة سنة 45 م



و ترجم انجيل مرقص (المكتوب باللغة اليونانية) 



الى القبطية البحيرية (لغة المصريين كانت القبطى )ثم بعدها ب 100 سنة ترجم للهجة الصعيدية 





دخل مارمرقص الاسكندرية عن طريق الساحل الشمالى ما بين سنة42 :45 م 




ايام حكم كلوديوس قيصر


وعبر مارمرقص الشريط الساحلى حتى الاسكندرية




ودخل من باب شرق ومكانة الان قرب محطة الرمل



ثم اتجة شمالا قاصدا حى اليهود



وكان هذا الحى يحتل خمس المدينة وفى اجمل مواقعها 




وهناك عند باب الحى وجد انيانوس الاسكافى



وامن انيانوس هو واهل بيتة ورشم انيانوس اسقفا على الاسكندرية



وعين معة 3 كهنة 

ميليوس milius -كوردونوس kordonus - بريموس primos 

و 7 شمامسة








و مكث بالاسكندرية 7 سنوات 





وغادرها سنة 49 م وحضر مجمع اورشليم سنة 50 م 



( اضافة وذهب ليبشر فىبقية رحلتة التبشيرية ثم عاد للاسكندرية مرة اخرى ومكث فيها حتى استشهد بها ) 




وضع القديس مرقص القداس الالهى وصلى بة القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى وسجلة كتابة وسلمة للاسقف فروستوس المعين على الحبشة ليصلى بة 




ثم اضاف لة القديس كيرلس الكبير بعض الزيادات وسمى باسمة





استشهد القديس مرقص 25 ابريل 68 م فى منطقة بوكاليا بالاسكندرية (بجوار حمامات الشاطبى ) 





بركة صلاتة وشفاعتة تكون معنا جميعا




اضافة:



مار = قديس 


المسيحيون لا يعبدون القديسيين



وانما يؤمنوا ان القديس لجهادة الحسن حتى نهاية سيرتة هو قدوة نقتدى بها 




الشفاعة :الصلاة عنا امام اللة فى مكان انتظار القديسيين فردوس النعيم حتى تتم الايام وتقوم الدينونة العامة وينتقل الابرار الى ملكوت السموات يعيشون فيها للابد



وينتقل الاشرار الى الجحيم يصطلون نارة وبلا اى رجاء للتوبة او النجاة مع الشيطان وكل اعوانة الاشرار الى الابد*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اللة على الموضوعات القيمة المفيدة
> انشغلت شوية فى العام والشباب
> 
> ولم ار الموضوع الا اليوم
> ...


أشكــــــــــــــرك تاسونى asmicheal
لتشجيعكم
*لكـــــــــن فين التفسير لانجيل مار مرقص اللى حضرتك قولتى عليه؟؟؟*
باين حضرتك شفيعك القديس مارمرقس صح؟؟


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> أشكــــــــــــــرك تاسونى asmicheal
> لتشجيعكم
> *لكـــــــــن فين التفسير لانجيل مار مرقص اللى حضرتك قولتى عليه؟؟؟*
> باين حضرتك شفيعك القديس مارمرقس صح؟؟


 
:download:

وهوة انا شطورة زيك ابو تربو 
انا على قدى جدا فى معلوماتى الكمبيوترية 
مالياش فى الشير والتنزيل 

لكن السيرة السابقة كتباها بيدى من تفسير ابونا متى المسكين لانجيل مرقص 

والجزء المظلل بالاحمر 
هو ما يخص موضوعك 

لكن
لان شفيعى وصديقى ومن لة الفضل لتعريفى بالمسيحية وتسليمها لاجدادى  هو مارمرقص 

فنقلت السيرة كاملة 
ومرجعها تفسير انجيل مرقص لابونا متى المسكين 
حبا فى شفيعى 
ما يخص موضوعك 


هو 

:download:




*من المعروف ان القديس مرقص ولد بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح ب 3 سنوات


وتعرف على السيد المسيح فى بداية خدمتة فى علية صهيون 




والد القديس مرقص ارسطو بولس اشترى قطعة ارض فى منحدر جبل الزيتون وهى سميت بستان جثمانى او معصرة الزيت وكانت من نتاجها تعيش اسرة مرقص 



اى ان مرقص الرسول كان صاحب بستان جثمانى الذى صلى فية السيد المسيح صلاتة الاخيرة قبل رحلة الصلب 




كان سمعان القيروانى ابا الكسندر وروفس كانوا يقيمون فى منزل القديس مرقص 

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> وهوة انا شطورة زيك ابو تربو
> انا على قدى جدا فى معلوماتى الكمبيوترية
> ...


معلش يا تاسونى ما اخدش بالى للمعلومة القيمة دى ....
أشكرك للمشاركة  يا تاسونى ...
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أبريل 2012)

للرفع..............


----------

